# More Betta Drawings (Free)



## Ravaari (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi there! I'm newish to the forums and after seeing the betta art sections, I just had to participate! I recently discovered (because of these threads) that I absolutely LOVE drawing fish! Post a picture of your dish and I will draw it to the best of my ability!  (First ones might not have color because I have temporarily misplaced my colored pencils.)

Here is a sample of my betta work.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

I'll be first  here is my boy July.


----------



## Ravaari (Feb 5, 2014)

Well, here is July. I didn't do him a lot of justice, his beautiful tail was a bit challenging, but I think it looked ok overall. Hope you like it! I used my special "S.I.P." paper. It has clouds on it, so it is like fishy heaven.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

I loves it, thank you


----------



## Ravaari (Feb 5, 2014)

eatmice2010 said:


> I loves it, thank you


Yup yup!  Glad you like it!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Would you mind drawing my Mr Weirdo? he is a black neon tetra with odd sticky out red gills. I would love it if you could include his weird gills in the picture because that's what makes him different from the other tetras.


----------



## Ravaari (Feb 5, 2014)

Here's Mr. Weirdo! I hope you like him  the picture was a bit fuzzy (like how mine always are >.< ) so I hope I didn't butcher anything.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Ravaari said:


> Here's Mr. Weirdo! I hope you like him  the picture was a bit fuzzy (like how mine always are >.< ) so I hope I didn't butcher anything.



Thank you I love it it looks just like him. Mr Weirdo says thanks too!:-D


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

are you still accepting?


----------

